# Rhino Radiator Relocation



## bump530

I decided I wanted to relocate my radiator in my rhino but I didnt want to put it behind the head rest. My little boy rides with me too much for me to have it up there. Its mounted but not completely done yet but here is what it looks like so far. I will update when I get it completely done. I stole the idea from someone on a rhino forum Im on.




























I will also have to trim the bracket that holes the oil cooler in place so the coolant line will clear it. Another thing, oven cleaner makes quick work of baked in mud on the radiator fins.


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

I like it. The stock location is not the best for mud that's for sure. Are you going to get enough air flow through it mounted like that?


----------



## bump530

I tested it today. Plenty of mud ridd threw and nothing on the radiator. I also didn't have any over heating problems but it was cold outside lol. I think it will be just fine during the summer too


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

nice


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

Really cool set up. One of the guys that runs with us may need to do a similar set up. His keeps getting plugged up. He too did not want the hot radiator and coolant near the passengers.


----------



## bump530

Yea I heard the first account of a radiator spewing when mounted up top on the head rest yesterday. He said he liked how I did mine


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good so far!


----------

